# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Meederheid van huishoudens VS bestaat uit singles - Reformatorisch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Meederheid van huishoudens VS bestaat uit singles*
*Reformatorisch Dagblad -** 1 uur geleden*
WASHINGTON (ANP) - Voor het eerst bestaat de meerderheid van de Amerikaanse huishoudens uit singles. Dat berichtte The New York Times zondag op basis van nieuwe statistische gegevens. De VS tellen officieel 111,1 miljoen huishoudens. *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

